# شخصيتكم من خلال مشروباتكم المُفضلة ..



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

شخصيتكم من خلال مشروباتكم المُفضلة ..
===
القهوة ومنتجاتها “النسكافية، والكابتشينو، والإسبرسو” .. شخصية قيادية، واثقة من نفسها، ناجحة في العمل، وتستطيع تحمل المسؤولية، لكنها غالباً ما تقع في فخ مزاجيتها التي إذا لم يتم التحكم فيها قد تتحول إلى مشكلاتٍ جسيمة.

الشوكولاته .. شخصية إتكالية، وعاطفية جداً، تتميز بالرومنسية والرقة.

الشاي والأعشاب العطرية بأنواعهم .. شخصية تقليدية، صارمة، ناجحة في تحمل المسؤولية المنزلية وتربة الأبناء، مُلتزمة إلى حدٍ بعيد جداً.

العصائر الطازجة .. شخصية قوية، منفتحة، تتميز بالحيوية والنشاط وتتمكن من التواصل مع جميع الأشخاص لقدرتها على كسر الحواجز الإجتماعية.

المشروبات الغازية .. شخصية لا مُبالية، تُحب السفر والرحلات والفرح والمرح، وتكره الإلتزام بالأمور الطويلة الأمد، تنجذب لكل غريبٍ وجديد حتى لو لم يكن ملائماً لها.

الماء .. شخصية واقعية، لطيفة، حنونة، تتميز بالإخلاص الشديد، والمرونة في التعامل.​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

هههه موضوع حلو , انا بحب القهوة جدااااااااا وهى مشروبى المفضل والاول والاخير , وتصدقى فعلا انا مزاجية جدا هههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> شخصيتكم من خلال مشروباتكم المُفضلة ..
> ===
> القهوة  .. شخصية قيادية، واثقة من نفسها، ناجحة في العمل، وتستطيع تحمل المسؤولية، لكنها غالباً ما تقع في فخ مزاجيتها التي إذا لم يتم التحكم فيها قد تتحول إلى مشكلاتٍ جسيمة.
> 
> ...


*كل دة أنا يا سوسو ؟!!!
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
ربنا يخليكى يا رب
بس أنا مدمن مياة مع القهوة المواصفات دى دونت ميكس
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههه موضوع حلو , انا بحب القهوة جدااااااااا وهى مشروبى المفضل والاول والاخير , وتصدقى فعلا انا مزاجية جدا هههههههه


*قلدونا بقى ....
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قلدونا بقى ....
> :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
> *​



اقلدك ايه ؟ انا اللى قايلة الاول :t33::t33:


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههه موضوع حلو , انا بحب القهوة جدااااااااا وهى مشروبى المفضل والاول والاخير , وتصدقى فعلا انا مزاجية جدا هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه

بس خدى بالك القهوه كتير غلط :t33::t33::t33:

ممكن مزاجيه من كتر ادمانها 

مشكوره يا قمر 

نورتى الموضوع 

بمررررررورك وتقييمك


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل دة أنا يا سوسو ؟!!!
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:
> ربنا يخليكى يا رب
> بس أنا مدمن مياة مع القهوة المواصفات دى دونت ميكس
> *​




على حسب راى الموضوع مش راى الشخصى 

وانا استفربت اصلا من الميه  فى حد مش يحب الميه 

نورت الموضوع بمرور حضرتك 

ثانكس


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس خدى بالك القهوه كتير غلط :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> ...



ما انا حسيت مؤخرا انها هتموتنى ناقصة عمر :t33::t33: لانى كنت بشرب ممكن 5 فى اليوم وياسلام لو انا فى الشغل , بشرب بلا توقف :t33::t33:
بس دلوقتى بحاول اقلل منها 
هههههه ممكن المزاجية تكون منها , لانى بصحى الصبح مش شايفة قدامى لغاية ما اخد الجرعة :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما انا حسيت مؤخرا انها هتموتنى ناقصة عمر :t33::t33: لانى كنت بشرب ممكن 5 فى اليوم وياسلام لو انا فى الشغل , بشرب بلا توقف :t33::t33:
> بس دلوقتى بحاول اقلل منها
> هههههه ممكن المزاجية تكون منها , لانى بصحى الصبح مش شايفة قدامى لغاية ما اخد الجرعة :t33::t33::t33:



يا لهوى 5 فى اليوم 

انا كنت بشرب 2 نسكافيه باليوم وكنت بحس انى عملت جريمه 
هههههههههههههههههههه

استبدلته ناو بالكاكاو   لتقليل منه لانى كنت بالفعل هدمنه 

حاولى تقليله واحده واحده لان بجد كده غلط كتير


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> يا لهوى 5 فى اليوم
> 
> انا كنت بشرب 2 نسكافيه باليوم وكنت بحس انى عملت جريمه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



اه وانا فى الشغل مكنتش بحس بنفسى انا بعمل ايه :t33:
لا دلوقتى قللتها كتير عن الاول , بس لسه مزاجية بردو ملهاش حل ديه :t33::t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه ممكن المزاجية تكون منها , لانى بصحى الصبح مش شايفة قدامى لغاية ما اخد الجرعة :t33::t33::t33:


*أهوه ....تقليد دة والا مش تقليد ؟؟
أنا كمان بابقى غبى آخر حاجة لو مشربتش شوب القهوة التركى الزيادة الغامقة المحوجة
ومش أى تحويجة 
*​


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أهوه ....تقليد دة والا مش تقليد ؟؟
> أنا كمان بابقى غبى آخر حاجة لو مشربتش شوب القهوة التركى الزيادة الغامقة المحوجة
> ومش أى تحويجة
> *​



  

انه ليس تقليد ولكن توافق بالادماااااان 

:t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> *نورتى *الموضوع بمرور حضرتك
> 
> ثانكس


*نورتى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هو عبود بقى جمع مؤنث سالم وأنا مش واخد بالى ؟؟؟
:beee::beee::beee:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أهوه ....تقليد دة والا مش تقليد ؟؟
> أنا كمان بابقى غبى آخر حاجة لو مشربتش شوب القهوة التركى الزيادة الغامقة المحوجة
> ومش أى تحويجة
> *​



هههههههه , لا مش تقليد , لان انا مش ببقا غبية بس , انا ببقا عامية وطرشة وخارسة ومش عارفه امشى لغاية ما اخد اول جرعة :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نورتى ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> هو عبود بقى جمع مؤنث سالم وأنا مش واخد بالى ؟؟؟
> :beee::beee::beee:
> *​



خطا املائى 

جارى تصليح قصدى تعديل الخطا


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

انا و بلا فخر بشرب كل دول

مش حُب

بس انا بفتح التلاجة الاول

اي بتنجان بلاقيه بطفحه

و نفس الحكاية في المشروبات السوخونوة


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> انا و بلا فخر بشرب كل دول
> 
> مش حُب
> 
> ...



يعنى غامض الشخصيه بالنسبه للموضوع 



نورت الموضوع 

بمرور ك

ثاااااااانكس


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

حضرتك مين بس ده انا قد ابن حفيدك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> شخصيتكم من خلال مشروباتكم المُفضلة ..
> ===
> القهوة ومنتجاتها “النسكافية، والكابتشينو، والإسبرسو” .. شخصية قيادية، واثقة من نفسها، ناجحة في العمل، وتستطيع تحمل المسؤولية، لكنها غالباً ما تقع في فخ مزاجيتها التي إذا لم يتم التحكم فيها قد تتحول إلى مشكلاتٍ جسيمة.
> 
> ...



انا فيا كل دا
:t33:ناس طيبين اوي ياخال ^_^


----------



## soul & life (19 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بحب النسكافيه  بس بحاول اظبط حالى مزودش عن مرتين فى اليوم
بس مش بالمواصفات اللى مكتوبة دى  فى حاجه غلط ياترى فيا ولا فى النسكافيه اللى بشربه:a82:*


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> حضرتك مين بس ده انا قد ابن حفيدك



اوكيه ولو انك متعرفش اصلا سن اللى قدامك 

بس جارى التعديل


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> انا فيا كل دا
> :t33:ناس طيبين اوي ياخال ^_^






نورت الموضوع 

بمرورك 

ثاااااانكس


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> اوكيه ولو انك متعرفش اصلا سن اللى قدامك
> 
> بس جارى التعديل


هههههه ل تعديل ايه بس ده انا كنت بهزر


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *انا بحب النسكافيه  بس بحاول اظبط حالى مزودش عن مرتين فى اليوم
> بس مش بالمواصفات اللى مكتوبة دى  فى حاجه غلط ياترى فيا ولا فى النسكافيه اللى بشربه:a82:*



هههههههههههههه

يمكن النسكافيه مغشوش عندك 
هههههههههههه
و
براحه على نفسك مفيش حاجه تستاهل انك تتعصبى 


انا بردوا كنت هوصل لمرحله الادمان بس بقيت اقلل منه واستبدله


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2013)

انا بحب النسكافيه لحد الادمان 
والشيكولاته 

موضوعك جميل يا سوسو 

​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (19 أغسطس 2013)

> الشاي والأعشاب العطرية بأنواعهم .. شخصية تقليدية، صارمة، ناجحة في تحمل المسؤولية المنزلية وتربة الأبناء، مُلتزمة إلى حدٍ بعيد جداً.



الشاى هو مشروبى الاساسى 
وممكن كل كام يوم اديها واحد نسكافيه


----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

Point of Start قال:


> هههههه ل تعديل ايه بس ده انا كنت بهزر



عادى 

هزار مقبول 

قصدى مرور مقبول


----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الشاى هو مشروبى الاساسى
> وممكن كل كام يوم اديها واحد نسكافيه



نورت الموضوع 

بمرورك 

ثاااااانكس


----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا بحب النسكافيه لحد الادمان
> والشيكولاته
> 
> موضوعك جميل يا سوسو
> ...



الجمال بمرورك 

نورتى يا قمر 


ثاااااانكس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

طب انا بحب 
 ...والشاي...والماء....والشيكولا ...والكوفي مكس ....والمشروبات الغازيه
بحب دا كله انا ههههههههه
​


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> طب انا بحب
> ...والشاي...والماء....والشيكولا ...والكوفي مكس ....والمشروبات الغازيه
> بحب دا كله انا ههههههههه
> ​



طيب حطيهم على بعض وشوفى الشخصيه ههههههههه ميكس حلو 

نورتى رومااااا اكيد 

ثااااانكس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2013)

المااايه


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المااايه




:new6::new6::new6:
جميل جدااااااا وصحى 

ومش بتشربى غيرها 

بجد برااافووووووو 

نورتى حبوا


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

الشوكولاته .. شخصية إتكالية، وعاطفية جداً، تتميز بالرومنسية والرقة.

الشاي والأعشاب العطرية بأنواعهم .. شخصية تقليدية، صارمة، ناجحة في تحمل المسؤولية المنزلية وتربة الأبناء، مُلتزمة إلى حدٍ بعيد جداً.

فعلا ياسوسو تصدقي ان هي دي فعلا مواصفاتي


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> الشوكولاته .. شخصية إتكالية، وعاطفية جداً، تتميز بالرومنسية والرقة.
> 
> الشاي والأعشاب العطرية بأنواعهم .. شخصية تقليدية، صارمة، ناجحة في تحمل المسؤولية المنزلية وتربة الأبناء، مُلتزمة إلى حدٍ بعيد جداً.
> 
> فعلا ياسوسو تصدقي ان هي دي فعلا مواصفاتي



تمام تمام 

ميكس حلو قوى 

ميرسى يا قمر نورتى الموضوع


----------



## nardeen (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الشوكولاته .. شخصية إتكالية، وعاطفية جداً، تتميز بالرومنسية والرقة.


OLOR=DarkRedg]المشروبات الغازية [/COLOR].. شخصية لا مُبالية، تُحب السفر والرحلات والفرح والمرح، وتكره الإلتزام بالأمور الطويلة الأمد، تنجذب لكل غريبٍ وجديد حتى لو لم يكن ملائماً لها.

انا بحب المشروبين دول جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

طب بالنسبة للي بيحبوا يشربوا مية كتير وبيبسي كتير 
​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> شخصيتكم من خلال مشروباتكم المُفضلة ..
> ===
> القهوة ومنتجاتها “النسكافية، والكابتشينو، والإسبرسو” .. شخصية قيادية، واثقة من نفسها، ناجحة في العمل، وتستطيع تحمل المسؤولية، لكنها غالباً ما تقع في فخ مزاجيتها التي إذا لم يتم التحكم فيها قد تتحول إلى مشكلاتٍ جسيمة.
> 
> الشوكولاته .. شخصية إتكالية، وعاطفية جداً، تتميز بالرومنسية والرقة.​


*يعنى انا كدة طلعت قياديه واتكاليه فى نفس الوقت *
*شفتى علم النفس بيعمل فينا ايه :yahoo:*​


----------



## soso a (1 أكتوبر 2013)

nardeen ^_^ قال:


> الشوكولاته .. شخصية إتكالية، وعاطفية جداً، تتميز بالرومنسية والرقة.
> 
> 
> OLOR=DarkRedg]المشروبات الغازية





nardeen ^_^ قال:


> .. شخصية لا مُبالية، تُحب السفر والرحلات والفرح والمرح، وتكره الإلتزام بالأمور الطويلة الأمد، تنجذب لكل غريبٍ وجديد حتى لو لم يكن ملائماً لها.
> 
> انا بحب المشروبين دول جدااااااااااااااااا



نورتى الموضوع بمرورك 

ثانكس[/COLOR]


----------



## soso a (1 أكتوبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> طب بالنسبة للي بيحبوا يشربوا مية كتير وبيبسي كتير
> ​





> المشروبات الغازية .. شخصية  لا مُبالية، تُحب السفر والرحلات والفرح والمرح، وتكره الإلتزام بالأمور  الطويلة الأمد، تنجذب لكل غريبٍ وجديد حتى لو لم يكن ملائماً لها.
> 
> الماء .. شخصية واقعية، لطيفة، حنونة، تتميز بالإخلاص الشديد، والمرونة في التعامل.



جبت الرد من الموضوع  

نورت الموضوع 

بمرورك


----------



## soso a (1 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *يعنى انا كدة طلعت قياديه واتكاليه فى نفس الوقت *
> *شفتى علم النفس بيعمل فينا ايه :yahoo:*​



اللى يعيش ياما يشوف   هههههههههه

شوفتى بقى 

نورت اكيد الموضوع 
ثاااانكس


----------

